# Aplimont mini Gaggia with steam wand on ebay USA



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

This looks interesting but no information about it at all by the seller, it has a cracked casing and is in the USA unfortunately. Shame its not in the U.K as they seem quite rare.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aplimont-Mini-Gaggia-Espresso-Machine-With-Attachments-Manual-European-Plug/313456670476?hash=item48fb79370c:g:b


----------

